# Henry .357



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I just thought I needed a lever action. Can't explain it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun SS, I'm really liking the octagon barrel on it.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I like the octagon barrel too Don! You are right short223, from everything I have read they are pretty good. Hopefully I can test it out on some steel plate this week. My bore was dirty , is this typical of new Henry's ? Thanks


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

great gun, my son took his first javelina with a Henry in 45LC


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> great gun, my son took his first javelina with a Henry in 45LC


Nice! I bet those javelina are a blast to hunt. Did he get a pass thru! Were they reloads?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont remember on the pass thru, but yes they were reloads the same as I shoot in my .44 lever gun, its a Rossi 24 inch octagon barrel, that the same son bought for me. Reloads were 250 or 255 gr (cant remember) over 15 gr of 2400.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed, congrats.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

no need to try and explain

its a Henry lever action big boy

ive been wanting one my whole adult life

when i get mine it will be in 45lc,then a single action side arm in the same caliber


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... Sounds like they test fired it, what a good idea.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good one for inexpensive handloading for steel. Recoil should be negligible. USA all the way. Good grab.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Glenway!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Very nice rifle. One of the smoothest actions I have shot.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice shooter SS!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thanks 220 and Ohio! Gonna shoot it tomorrow I will post some thoughts.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

My grandpa just got the first edition of the engrave 1860. He asked me to find one and he bought it!!! Maybe I will get lucky and get it! He gave me a Henry 22 for Christmas 2 years ago and his 1866 Winchester commemorative built in 1966 with box/sleeve and the original price tag of 125 on it!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Went out today and sighted in the Henry. Shot really good. I had a few jam ups towards the end maybe because it was dirty. Might just need broken in.

I did have a cactus show up that I just had to shoot. Not sure if they are in season oh well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I'm gonna run out of sweets 7.62! I have bored it 10 times now and still coming out blue. Hope it clears up soon , im tired 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a lot of copper for a .357!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

glenway said:


> That's a lot of copper for a .357!


Yeah I thought so too, one reason it may be bad is because 10 of the 50 rounds were copper plated pushing over 1000 foster not sure if that would be part of the problem.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Could be because the plated bullets are made for a handgun and not rifle length barrels. I have shot lead bullets in a 5 inch barrel and not had any problems and then fired them in a 10 inch TC barrel and had leading problems in the last 2 inches. It was due to either too fast or running out of lube.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

knapper said:


> Could be because the plated bullets are made for a handgun and not rifle length barrels. I have shot lead bullets in a 5 inch barrel and not had any problems and then fired them in a 10 inch TC barrel and had leading problems in the last 2 inches. It was due to either too fast or running out of lube.


Knapper you are absolutely right! I am going to tone down the plated ones. Thanks


----------

